# Well the Chicago Weather People did not lie...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We are in the midst of a blizzard. I think we are at about 8 inches right now with an inch an hour expected until midnight. My car is buried and my front door is getting harder to open. The dogs are loving it...





Batman wishing for warmer weather


Fill the toy with snow and we have a happy Apollo


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Great pics, llombardo! We're in WI and getting hammered with snow, too. Bash is loving it! Roxy, not so much.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Michigan is getting pretty good snow also, airport is horrible.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Ditto!  I bet your crew lives for snowy, fun filled days like this, L!

Wonderful pics! Leo and Shane are basking in the blizzard, too!

:snowglobe:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The cover on the dog run collapsed. Thank God the dogs weren't in there. I tried getting the snow off earlier but it was to heavy. Then I had to dig out around the gate to shut it so the dogs stay out. I'm officially buried in my driveway


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ours is coming overnight. Wish it was today so I could play with the dogs and the mess would be cleaned up for tomorrow


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Ours is coming overnight. Wish it was today so I could play with the dogs and the mess would be cleaned up for tomorrow


They have already determined here that they aren't plowing until it stops which is suppose to be late tonite or tomorrow morning. Traffic will be a nightmare.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

llombardo said:


> They have already determined here that they aren't plowing until it stops which is suppose to be late tonite or tomorrow morning. Traffic will be a nightmare.



Well, that's a given in PA where PennDOT's motto is "April comes every year"


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I see a 'snow day' coming! George is fitting in quite well.. He and Apollo look like they really enjoy each other. Have fun!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is a huge system. I am surprised the cover on your dog run has lasted this long! I just went out and shoveled a bit, very dense stuff. Dogs do love it, especially when it is fresh and edible. We have a good 6" so far. I dread driving in it tomorrow.
Karlo loves digging in it


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

lots of snow here .. already covering the side door opening I won't even bother snow blowing until it stops snowing. I looked threw the window found her like this, looks like a natural stack right? It's really blurry I tried taking it threw the window.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> lots of snow here .. already covering the side door opening I won't even bother snow blowing until it stops snowing. I looked threw the window found her like this, looks like a natural stack right? It's really blurry I tried taking it threw the window.


What a pretty girl. I took some through the window too. I had the door open but to much snow was coming in and the floor was getting soaked. I called the plow guy and told him to come out after the snow stops. I'm on a corner and my driveway is along the road do when the plows come through they reload my driveway.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> It is a huge system. I am surprised the cover on your dog run has lasted this long! I just went out and shoveled a bit, very dense stuff. Dogs do love it, especially when it is fresh and edible. We have a good 6" so far. I dread driving in it tomorrow.
> Karlo loves digging in it


They turn into puppies when it snows


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

She prefers to eat the snow rather than play in it.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> lots of snow here .. already covering the side door opening I won't even bother snow blowing until it stops snowing. I looked threw the window found her like this, looks like a natural stack right? It's really blurry I tried taking it threw the window.


Pretty natural stack. ?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures, looks like you will spend a lot of time digging out


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I work at a garbage company. Every other company isn't working except for ours. I work 3 minutes away and it will take me an hour....


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

llombardo said:


> We are in the midst of a blizzard. I think we are at about 8 inches right now with an inch an hour expected until midnight. My car is buried and my front door is getting harder to open. The dogs are loving it...
> 
> Fill the toy with snow and we have a happy Apollo


Lol--is it Brennan or Tannor with the eyes closed tight? That's pretty much what my girl, Jade thinks of it all, too. Orick loves it and goes madly leaping through the snow all the way around our half acre--many times! We're getting it pretty heavy, too, and it's supposed to go on all night. I was going to haul the snowblower out earlier, and figured, Uhuh--I'd just be doing it again in the morning! I have had to keep the back door shoveled out, though. Last winter I let it go a couple days and we walked on/through it, and ended up with an ice bank just outside the back door. Not this time!

Great pictures!

BTW--Apollo is such a good-looking boy, it's hard to believe you got him as you did. Hard to believe someone would just 'lose' him, y'know? Rosco, one of my rescue boys, was the same way. He was such a good, good boy (and a good-looking boy)--yet he sat in a shelter for a month up in Roscommon MI (thus 'Rosco'), no one ever came looking for him. Their loss, our gain.

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tannor has his eyes closed. Midnite sat at the shelter for a while and was about ready to be put to sleep when I got him. Apollo is a character. He reminds me of a mix between Midnite and Robyn. He likes dismantling the knobs off the drawer on the coffee table. He likes peace and things to be organized. He is now ringing the bells to go out to the bathroom, which I didn't teach him but they are there and he is using them. 

He is digging tunnels in the snow and eating it...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn and Brennan just hanging out


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Smudge () looks sooo happy!!!

Nasty out here right now, severe winds, -25c with wind chill.
Gotta go walk G shortly...he will only poop on walks. Won't go in the yard. Not fenced anyhow, so I have to be out with him


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Your pack really look like they're enjoying themselves.  Have fun in the snow - I wish we had some to play in too, but then again, it was 60 and sunny for our hike today, so maybe I shouldn't complian, lol.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

osito23 said:


> Have fun in the snow - *I wish we had some to play in too*.


And *I* wish we could ship it all to you---> :snowing:



And as I sit here listening to the wind howl and know there'll be nearly a foot of snow in my driveway in the morning, yeah, I'm jealous of 60 degrees! :wild:

Sour grapes by the bunch here!

Susan


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Llombardo, I sympathize with your drive issues. I work in an ER, and we of course never close, but I don't understand why it always seems to be my day to work! Rt. 14 will be a nightmare tomorrow, seems the townships aren't putting up snow fencing anymore. Ah well, we do what we can..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

As of right now I'm buried in my driveway. They completely plowed me in. The dogs woke me up barking and there are 2 cars stuck in the road with another using chains to try to get them out. We are the only garbage company staying open. It really isn't logical and it's going to be a waste of time for the drivers. They aren't going to be able to get anything and will have to go back anyway. It's just double work and a bad call. My boss already said everyone needs to be there and I'm not even sure I can get out of my driveway....


----------



## AKgirl (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow!! I am so OVER winter, it's February and that's the end! Right?? :O


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Learned something about this house (lived here a year in October)--exactly where the drifts show up when you get lots of snow and wind--big drifts in front of every one of 4 doors, a huge one in front of the garage. I'm going to have to dig about half of it just to get the snowblower out of the garage. I could just start it up and blow my way out, but the dogs are in the breezeway while I'm fightin' snow, and I don't want exhaust seeping in there. See y'all later!

Susan


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We have 4 foot snow drifts blocking our driveway gate from opening. We've been shoveling and snowblowing for two hours already. We have to shovel down the drifts before we can use the snowblower. I'm taking a little break to warm up as it is 8 degrees outside. Snow is pretty, but it is a pain in the butt!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, and our city hasn't plowed our streets yet, so we're completely stuck until they do!


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Llombardo do you work for MDS? They collected from us Monday


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I _love_ these snow-pup pics!! I wish Ruger would get to play in the snow. The Jersey in me misses snow every winter. Its just cold, rainy and miserable here in SC right now ... I think if its going to be cold & precipitate, it should be of the snow variety!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm so glad I moved out of Chicago to Southern Virginia. We don't get much snow very often, but often enough to enjoy it instead of being tired of it, and none of those evil windchills!


----------

